
A Possible Keats - lermontov
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2017/07/24/a-possible-keats/
======
xchaotic
It was great to read that, after reading the excellent Hyperion cantos by Dan
Simmons
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperion_Cantos](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperion_Cantos)

~~~
strayamaaate
One of the best set of science fiction novels I’ve read. I’m always surprised
at how few sci-fi loving friends haven’t heard of the Hyperion Cantos. It
should be required reading.

Apparently it’s being made into a movie. All four books squeezed into a
feature length film.

~~~
jimmux
I can't imagine how they would manage that in one film. The first book alone
feels more like a series, with each episode covering one pilgrim's tale. Then
there's the time jump between the Hyperion books and the Endymion books. Maybe
two movies could work. Maybe.

------
voidhorse
I'm reading through Fleur Jaeggey's recently translated short story collection
_I Am the Brother of XX_ right now. If you enjoyed this piece by her, check it
out. It's dark, glittering, terse yet rich, and thought-provoking.

~~~
kwhitefoot
If it's all as intense as "A Possible Keats" I think I'll give it a miss for
the moment. I don't think enjoyed is the right word. Appreciated certainly,
but not enjoyed.

~~~
voidhorse
It is all rather dark, condensed, and intense. Certainly not everyday reading
for most.

